# Substitute Media Fibres - CRAFT POLYESTER



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have some PREMIUM HIGH-LOFT POLYESTER FILL from_ Fabricland_ which is generally used for stuffing in craft projects. It reminds me of glass wool. Is this material something which can be used in an aquarium filter OR are there "leaching" dangers inherent with polyester fills?

The only label details state that it is 100% hypo-allergenic and washable polyester. (No other chemical information.)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

I use something similar for my filtering on all my tanks and so far, no problems ... I'm using a generic brand from Walmart but with the same details as far as being 100% hypo-allergenic and washable polyester. I was also curious and did some research and the consensus appears to be that the poly-fill for stuffing used in crafts is fine as long as it doesn't have chemicals, or was processed using chemicals, to make it fire retardant.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I guess I should have been clearer: Can we ASSUME if there are no chemicals on the label that there are no added chemicals in the fibre? That is to say, do manufacturers (by law) have to list such things like "fire retardant" or other additives on the packaging in Canada if these substances are in their products?

Thanks for any clarification anyone can provide.


----------

